# Color questions



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

you are allowed to mix certain color in the FCI.
But we have fewer colors. 
white, black, brown, apricot, red and gray.

While in the AKC you have cream, blue and so on.


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Jun 9, 2010)

Thanks!

So between what colors are allowed to be breed and wish ones aren't?


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

Sapphire-Light said:


> Thanks!
> 
> So between what colors are allowed to be breed and wish ones aren't?


Well I think no breeding is not allowed but they recommend that you do not breed all color together.

Black goes with everything although I am not sure about the gray.
White goes with white, black and gray.
Brown goes with brown and black.
Apricot goes with apricot, red and black.
Red goes with apricot, red and black.
Gray goes with Gray, white and black(?)

I am not that much into the Gray color so I am not sure if they can mate black to gray with out getting blue pups so it would be nice if someone who knows more about gray can help me there.

Hope that answers your question  if not just ask again hehe..


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Winnow said:


> Well I think no breeding is not allowed but they recommend that you do not breed all color together.
> 
> Black goes with everything although I am not sure about the gray.
> White goes with white, black and gray.
> ...


All good 

Except when breeding Silvers (grey), you can breed to black, but you would not want to unless, you didn't mind getting bad blacks 

Yeah, Blue, white and silver, all ok to be bred together!

And just to add, these breedings of colours, is only to keep the colours pure, the only one that I would recommend NEVER doing is, breeding a brown with anything other than black or brown, or a black that carries brown, only bred to dominant black, or black carrying brown or brown...


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 7, 2009)

You can breed a silver to a black and get blue puppies (maybe cream if the parents carry cream). The silvering gene is recessive..you need two of them to have a silver...if you only have one, you get blue. Bad blacks are caused by a different gene than the silvering gene.
The 'grey' gene is yet another fading gene, separate from the silvering gene. This causes a black puppy to fade more gradually than a silver puppy, into a blue.
I think blues are lovely...it's sad that so many of them are dyed black in the show ring!


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Vibrant said:


> You can breed a silver to a black and get blue puppies (maybe cream if the parents carry cream). The silvering gene is recessive..you need two of them to have a silver...if you only have one, you get blue. *Bad blacks are caused by a different gene than the silvering gene.*
> The 'grey' gene is yet another fading gene, separate from the silvering gene. This causes a black puppy to fade more gradually than a silver puppy, into a blue.
> I think blues are lovely...it's sad that so many of them are dyed black in the show ring!


Yes, but I have seen dogs from Silver/Blue bred to a Black, that are not blue, and that must be bad black.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

jak said:


> Yes, but I have seen dogs from Silver/Blue bred to a Black, that are not blue, and that must be bad black.


Yes Jak is right silver have the fading gene and this will cause bad blacks if you breed into them.


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 7, 2009)

You can arrive at 'blue' two ways...one by having the greying gene (dominant) or the other by heterozygous recessive dilution genes.
If you want to call a blue a bad black, that's ok with me. My idea of a bad black is one that gradually replaces black hair with white ones as it ages..starting at a year or two. A blue fades the entire haircoat gradually. My silvers have no white hairs...just faded black ones. 
The silver gene pool is very small, and sometimes it's necessary to breed out to blacks (or whites as many carry the dilution gene) to improve conformation. Otherwise, I'd leave the blacks to browns and reds, and breed fading colours to fading colours.


----------

